# What do you know?



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

So since we have a new area to talk about PLCs, VFDs, and Motor Controls...I will be the first to ask, what is everyone's experience in these areas?

Mine is limited to mainly Allen Bradley PLCs, with a little Direct Logic mixed in. VFDs I have worked on mostly GE and Allen Bradley, from 3hp pumps to 1500 hp medium voltage fan drives and everything in between. The cement plant I worked in is nearly 100 years old, and has quite a mix of controls and instrumentation. Our control room is set up with RsView 32, and we have 11 PLC 5 40E processors running different parts of the plant from the central control room. Everything is on the plant Network (ethernet), along with "blue hose" DH+ as back up. We also have several SLC processors and a few Control Logix in remote areas of the plant. 

We also have some 1960s vintage GE motor control equipment, a bunch of 4160V Limitamp Motor Starters, and Magna Blast medium voltage breakers. We also still have in use a lot of the old relay logic that was initially installed with that equipment in the '60s.

I am currently working in Iraq as a government contract electrical inspector, and the more I talk about this subject, the more I miss my old jop!  But the money is good, we are actually accomplishing a very important mission...and I will only be here 1 year!  Then it is back to Industrial Control work! :yes:


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Over my career, I have installed and maintained the following stuff:

PLCs


Allen-Bradley PLC 5
Allen-Bradley SLC 100
Allen-Bradley SLC 500
Allen-Bradley ControlLogix
Allen-Bradley MicroLogix
GE Fanuc Series 90-30
Omron
Texas Instruments
Westinghouse PC1100
Square D Symax 300
Telemecanique (Idec)
Automation Direct

Distributive Control Systems


Baily Network 90
Honeywell TDC 3000


Drives


Allen-Bradley 1336
Allen-Bradley Powerflex 700
Toshiba
Spedestar
Yasgawa
I've worked on pneumatic and electronic instrumentation, setting up smart transmitters, bench calibrating control valves, installing and calibrating Leveltrols, venturi flow meters, DP cells, etc. I've worked with servo drives and hydraulic motion controls. All types of limit switches and photo eyes, zero speed switches, nuclear levels, etc. 

I've worked on motors from 110V and 230V single phase to three phase fractional HP 480V to 4000 HP 4160V motors and motor controls. 

Over the last 25 years I've been lucky enough to work on many varied control systems in the following industries:



Oil Refining
Natural Gas collection and processing
Asphalt plants
Potash mines
Waste treatment
Reverse Osmosis (and 1600 gallons per minute system - very cool)
Sulpher
Saw Mills

I'm sure I've forgotten to mention bunches of stuff, but as this forum develops, we'll all remember stuff from "back in the day".

Aside from one sawmill, now I mostly just wire houses and do resi service work.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Well I certainly know where I will be coming to for information:thumbsup:

Personal experience to date........ZILCH ZIPPO NADA NOWT
BUT I have got a Square D Demo Kit in the workshop complete with prox switches etc.

I'll post a pic so you can tell me if it is any good or not. Its got a programming box and some other stuff with it....looks O.K. but what do I know

I got it v. cheap for learning on when a customer thought they were going to automate...never happened.:no:


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

I work for the controls division of an electrical company and I have worked with mostly Allen Bradley stuff. I have installed many and programmed some of the following:

1. PLC 5
2. Micrologix
3. SLC 500
4. Controllogix
5. GE Fanuc 90-30

I have worked with a few drives as well both installing and programming all were Allen Bradley:

1. Powerflex 70, 40, and 4
2. Allen Bradley 1336

I have installed a lot of this stuff and built many control panels. I have not done as much programming as I would like to do though. That part really interests me!!

I have also calibrated a few different instruments and wired up a number of analog devices in all different kinds of loops for many different reasons. I have only been in this for a few years so I hope to add to this list a lot throughout the rest of my career and I hope that I can learn more about what I don't know from you guys!!


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

Controllogix
PLC 5/40E, 80E, series D and now converting to F series)
micrologix
Sheffield Automation
B @ R Controls
panel Builder 32 Software
Rs View software
panel view 600, 550
GE intellution Ifix
AB powerflex 70 Drives
AB 1305 Drives
AB 1336 Drives
AB 1333 Drives
AB 160 Drives
Kinetix 6000 servo Drives
Ultra 3000 Servo Drives
Ultraware software
ABB Drives
yasgawa
Danfoss Drives
Ocupos Drives
Networking cisco switches, hirschman switches
configuring module IP adresses and working with various network protocols.

Specialized equipment such as Domino laser coders, Cognex vision systems, kuka robots, AGVs Automatic guided vehicles, Diagraph ink systems, Heuft and Filtec fill level detection systems, All types of smart motors with serial ports requiring parameters. We have a ton of programmable limit switches "Electrocam", LCT 3 controllers that shifts servo motor positions on a labeler that has 45 servo motors that runs at 600 bottles per minute. 

Instrumentation such as O2 probes, PH probes, RTDs, Effector transmitters, Rosemount transmitters, hart communicators, Aims data base to log data, Troubleshooting I/Ps, Using my Fluke 787 and Proving to the maintenance "plumber" Engineer that the Damn Valve is stuck!!

Other than this I have to Know how to operate all machines. Troubleshoot for the machinist, and figure things out for the Electrical Engineer!


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

p_logix said:


> Other than this I have to Know how to operate all machines. Troubleshoot for the machinist, and figure things out for the Electrical Engineer!


I thought I was the only one that spent the majority of his time proving a problem is not electrical, explaining to the mechanics/millwrights/machinists/engineers/management what the problem actually is :whistling2:...and then explaining that although yes I may be able to "program around it" the better option is to just FIX THE  MECHANICAL PROBLEM!

It is nice to see I am not alone!


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Allen Bradley VFD's for pumps or mine fan control.Three wires in,three wires out.All pre programmed.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

bobelectric said:


> Allen Bradley VFD's for pumps or mine fan control.Three wires in,three wires out.All pre programmed.


 
AWWWWW your'e missing out on the fun part man!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

We install and maintain whatever crap some fresh out of school engineer asked for Yaskawa is the only brand we rep for factory service as far as VFDs go. PLC wise Wattmaster, Honeywell, Johnson, ABB, Seimens,etc,etc we see them all. I have most of my phone memory devoted to tech support numbers.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

TheRick said:


> I thought I was the only one that spent the majority of his time proving a problem is not electrical, explaining to the mechanics/millwrights/machinists/engineers/management what the problem actually is :whistling2:...and then explaining that although yes I may be able to "program around it" the better option is to just FIX THE  MECHANICAL PROBLEM!
> 
> It is nice to see I am not alone!



You are not alone!! 75% of time is spent proving it's not electrical, 25% actually trouble shooting a real electrical problem.

How 'bout this one: "I think the program is broken!" 

Gimme a break.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

Mountain Electrician said:


> How 'bout this one: "I think the program is broken!"


 
:laughing: 

"I know the program has worked for years...and the proccess has not changed...but it just isn't right...can you _fix_ the logic?!?!"

"...oh wow I didn't notice that (insert mechanical problem here)...think you could fix that while you are here?"


----------



## tony8404 (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, great thread guys. I am glad the forum now has a special place for plc's. I myself am new to the plc realm and am having trouble figuring out where to start. I am going to a trade school right now, i was originally going for electrical systems technician. but figured out its not for me. I went ahead and switched programs now and am going for electrical construction maintenance ( this program has an 8 week class on plc's) one of the main reasons i switched not to mention the job enviroment.

With that said, right now i have about 2 weeks before i go back to school and am reading or reviewing what i had already learned. I am about to start the 2nd volume of my book i bought from borders called basic electricity and it is a really good book for beginners very simple. 

Just wondering what some of you guys say on this. I have a full time job that is not related to the field, i have kids and a wife. so i have no time for full time school, with that said how can i go about learning plc's without full time school or college?


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

tony8404 said:


> Wow, great thread guys. I am glad the forum now has a special place for plc's. I myself am new to the plc realm and am having trouble figuring out where to start. I am going to a trade school right now, i was originally going for electrical systems technician. but figured out its not for me. I went ahead and switched programs now and am going for electrical construction maintenance ( this program has an 8 week class on plc's) one of the main reasons i switched not to mention the job enviroment.
> 
> With that said, right now i have about 2 weeks before i go back to school and am reading or reviewing what i had already learned. I am about to start the 2nd volume of my book i bought from borders called basic electricity and it is a really good book for beginners very simple.
> 
> Just wondering what some of you guys say on this. I have a full time job that is not related to the field, i have kids and a wife. so i have no time for full time school, with that said how can i go about learning plc's without full time school or college?


An 8 week course on PLCs will be a good place to start, but what you will really need is some time working with a good programmer to really LEARN PLCs. I know with the economy the way it is right now it is hard to find new work, and even harder to leave an existing "stable" job, but if you really want to learn and get into the field you will need to find a job in the field. 

Does the trade school you are attending have any job placement program? You could also look into doing an internship to gain some experience. 

I know how tough it is to go back to school, I worked full-time night shift, took a full class load during the day, and supported a wife and 2 kids all at the same time. It was not easy, but nothing worthwhile ever is, and I am MUCH better off now because of those sacrifices. 

I worked my a$$ off, graduated at the top of my program with an AAS and a 3.95 GPA. I have never worked as an "apprentice" and have moved up at a rate much higher than any of my peers. I am now a licensed Master Electrician, and left my last job at the top of the pay scale in a merit based shop.

I am not trying to toot my horn, I am just trying to show that if you are willing to put the effort in, you WILL be rewarded for it, just don't ever give up! :thumbsup:

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

I have worked on and currently work on;

AB SLC 100
AB SLC 150
AB PLC 2
AB PLC 5
AB Micrologix
AB powerflex drives
AB 1305
AB 1336

Starting to get into AB Picologix

And attempting to understand GE Fanuc. So different than AB stuff.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

*For those of you like me..*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variable-frequency_drive#Operating_principle


----------



## cookie (Apr 9, 2009)

I have been working with PLCs for over 25 years, and have been self-employed for about 13.

(That doesn't mean I know _anything_.)


----------



## PLCMentor.com (Apr 15, 2009)

I've been working with PLC's and other elements of control systems for 20+ years now. I have worked with most major brands. AB, Siemens, GE. We mostly see AB and I think I have worked with everything they have except some of the pico or micro stuff. If it doesnt have online programming I dont even want to see it... 

AB drives - pretty much the same. I've worked with the old 1336's the 1395's on through to the current powerflex stuff. My experience stops before the medium voltage stuff. 480 is enough for me. 

Networking - Ive played with all of AB's stuff from RS232 to Ethernet I/P. Profibus and ASI bus have also come up some.

Now as far as the "has to be the program" mentality, I can get blamed for going to a meeting at the plant! Hey Russell was here... I guess its an easy way to pass the buck. 

Russell


----------



## gesparky221 (Nov 30, 2007)

*What I know*

I've worked on the following:

GE PLC's Series Six, Series 3, Series 1, 90/30, 90/70 RX3i, RX71, Versamax, Siemens, TI, GE and other brands of HMI's.
GE and A/B VFD's
GE Switchgear and Breakers up to 4160
Cognex, Keyence, and third party vision systems
GE steppers and servo drives
Parker servo sysems


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

TheRick said:


> I thought I was the only one that spent the majority of his time proving a problem is not electrical, explaining to the mechanics/millwrights/machinists/engineers/management what the problem actually is :whistling2:...and then explaining that although yes I may be able to "program around it" the better option is to just FIX THE  MECHANICAL PROBLEM!
> 
> It is nice to see I am not alone!


On the other hand, the numerous times I've rebuild mechanical devices costing thousands of dollars a wack just to prove that it's a electrical problem! Just glad it wasn't my money that they wasted.


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

wptski said:


> On the other hand, the numerous times I've rebuild mechanical devices costing thousands of dollars a wack just to prove that it's a electrical problem! Just glad it wasn't my money that they wasted.


So why didn't you just fix the "Electrical problem".


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

p_logix said:


> So why didn't you just fix the "Electrical problem".


I'm not a electrician! I was(retired) a machine repairman but was a electronics tech in the Navy, way back.

Funny, one of the jobs that I'm refering to, it was almost impossible to be mechanical. It was a problem with the output from a prox switch. I suggested putting a scope on it but they refused. After rebuilding the gearbox in which everything was like brand new, it still had the same problem. It turned out to be the cord for the prox. They refused to talk about their mistake then. Years ago a mistake like that would cost you your job!


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow. Some of you guys have been doing this a long time. As of yet, I've never even had one of these in my hand. I bought a "course" for idiots but it is very dry reading. Maybe I will get through it and fiddle around with this stuff some more, Sometime.


----------



## skinnz (Apr 25, 2009)

Have worked on Allen Bradley slc's,plc 2, plc 3, plc 5, controllogix​
Siemens with step 5 and step7 software​
GE​
Mitizibshi​
Modicon​
Yaskawa​
Robots​
Fanuc​
ABB​
Motoman​
Drives​
Allen Bradley​
Siemens​
Ormec​
Working as a Control tech, on robots, weld controllers, ethernet, and device net, Hmi's, and various other control and instrumentation in our plant.​


----------



## forqnc (May 5, 2009)

Been around PLC's for about 20 years, as a 3rd apprentice in '89 the older guys jumped back when they saw a PLC and I jumped right in.
I've forgotten a lot of the initial brands, since it was a wild mixture until we specified Omron. My experience helped me to migrate to the states in '95 and been around AB and Automation Direct since. Drives used to be TB Woods, now cheapest, Hitachi, Teco Westing house and Yaskawa.


----------



## CraneTech (May 2, 2009)

Im just starting to learn PLC's. I mostly work with the Magnetek Impulse VG+ Series 3 on all the cranes. I love the array of settings that i can control. I deal with motors and controls on a daily basis.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

A whole hell of a lot of agrcultural/food/juice plants etc.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

My list would be so long, you would all fall asleep and bang your foreheads on the keyboards or iPad screens... I started out as a 'lectrician in the mid 1970s, but quickly got into industrial work because i had an apptitude for controls. I went back to school later in life to get an Engineering degree after getting injured and becoming unable to work on my feet for long. I worked for machinery OEMs and panel builders, then got into the Elelctrical Equipment mfr. game and climbed that ladder for a while. I eventually got sick of the corporate games and went out on my own as a Systems Integrator / Panel Builder / Contractor for a while with partner who had a Mechanical and Electrical PE license. While in that role I think a list of what I _didn't_ work on would be shorter, because a lot of our work was user's choice on brands. But i noticed early on that having any kind of savvy on drives made me indispensible compared to other SIs, so we focussed on that. When my partner drank us into the ground I went back into the mfr game (for the financial security and health care) and I'm still there 20+ years layer, but no longer interested in ladder climbing. When I was younger that proved to be a problem with mgmt., but now they respect it and leave me alone, as long as my business unit continues to surpass goals. 

So officially now, I am a Power Technical Consultant (for Rockwell), meaning that I assist our sales team in securing power related business; drives, soft starters, MCCs, and anything packaged. I'm no longer a "bit twiddler" (PLC programmer), but I was in the past. That business now moves way too fast for me to devote enough time to keeping up on it, AND on drives technology. I guess that's why they have separated the functions now. In the 80s when I worked for Sq. D, I was both the PLC and the VFD specialist, but hardly anyone was using VFDs yet.

By the way I still think that if you maintain a good skill set in VFD applications and troubleshooting, it enhances your value to any organization, whether as an employee or as a contractor servicing industrial companies. Too many electricians shy away from them because "it's a f'ing black box" that they don't understand. Get to know it, learn to love it, and users can't live without you.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

TheRick said:


> I thought I was the only one that spent the majority of his time proving a problem is not electrical, explaining to the mechanics/millwrights/machinists/engineers/management what the problem actually is :whistling2:...and then explaining that although yes I may be able to "program around it" the better option is to just FIX THE  MECHANICAL PROBLEM!
> 
> It is nice to see I am not alone!


I had an interview once and the guy doing the hiring asked me how i would handle this scenario.

Pallet wrapping machine works fine until one morning it is cutting the wrap just a little short. (this was years ago, so my memory is not perfect).

A production supervisor comes in and asks the tech to advance the timer that cuts the wrap.

What would you do, he asked.

I told him if it worked before, there was no program issue and to check everything else first. I mentioned limit switch and he yells "bingo" and offered me the job.

This had happened before and it was the arm on the limit switc had become loose.

I did not take the job.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

> I told him if it worked before, there was no program issue and to check everything else first.


What is it about that simple concept that makes it so foreign to so many people? I've never understood why it is so difficult for some people to grasp. Don't get me wrong, I have made money from it, but there is always an ethical dilemma I struggle with: do I take advantage and run up a bill for no good reason, or do I tell them the switch is just out of adjustment? I've always gone with the ethical approach; I sleep better at night. But I have to say, the guys I know who go the other way are maybe sleeping restlessly, but in nicer houses than mine... :wallbash:


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

How to fill out my time card! :thumbup:


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Where to start Where to start Where to start
Can't list model #'s to many pages.

Large tube drives for machine tools and spot welders ( tubes 24" high)

About 15 different CNC machine controls some with 500 pc boards and over a 1000 pages of prints.

Plc's AB 2, 3, 5, micrologix, controllogix. Reliance plc Ebberly PLC ( European) Siemens, GE, plus more.

HMI Allen Bradley Advisor, Controlview, rs32, Panel views all types. Wonderware, red lion, cuttler hammer Panelmate, automation direct plus more.

on and on and on

If it has wires I can fix it Or upgrade it.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

JRaef said:


> What is it about that simple concept that makes it so foreign to so many people? I've never understood why it is so difficult for some people to grasp. Don't get me wrong, I have made money from it, but there is always an ethical dilemma I struggle with: do I take advantage and run up a bill for no good reason, or do I tell them the switch is just out of adjustment? I've always gone with the ethical approach; I sleep better at night. But I have to say, the guys I know who go the other way are maybe sleeping restlessly, but in nicer houses than mine... :wallbash:


I hear every word you say.
I had another issue that comes to mind. Helping customers without getting full compensation or no compensation.
You see I was in a sales position and many times I found myself on the production floor looking at process issues and or problems.

Being new to outside sales, I needed all the new customers I could get.
So I worked from the bottom up.
Some sales guys work from the top down. Starting with upper management, whereas I liked to get in at the ground level. Maintenance supers and electrical guys.

Many times I would find myself doing work when I should have been selling equipment. You see, I was better at fixing than I was selling.
I used my experience to get my foot in the door in many instances. I am certain I left money on the table may times for my company.

There were times when my boss would make reference to long drawn out sales calls. I was actually in the plant helping these guys.

It got to the point I had so many guys calling me for all kinds of advice.
It made sales calls much easier if you had a reason to be there.
It may not have been the best way to handle a job like that.
I did learn that my time was worth something. Regardless of the situation.


----------



## adamc (Sep 27, 2013)

no Bristol Babcock UCS3000 or 3300 people here ?
I started on AB LN3 and plc2 we had 2/30, 2/15 and 2/02 with 1771KE cards galore..
slc100 later slc500 and plc5 5/11, 5/20, 5/30, 5/40, 5/80


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

wptski said:


> I'm not a electrician! I was(retired) a machine repairman but was a electronics tech in the Navy, way back.
> 
> Funny, one of the jobs that I'm refering to, it was almost impossible to be mechanical. It was a problem with the output from a prox switch. I suggested putting a scope on it but they refused. After rebuilding the gearbox in which everything was like brand new, it still had the same problem. It turned out to be the cord for the prox. They refused to talk about their mistake then. Years ago a mistake like that would cost you your job!


When you're a technician, there ain't no arguing with the "plant engineer". They know everything.


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

Have worked at:

McDonalds
Burger King
White Castle
Arthur Treachers
Walmart
Walgreen
Rite Aide
and many others...

Now teach at Cornell's:thumbup:


----------



## vileislepore (Jan 25, 2013)

Im an electrical technician here at a steel mill and have been for 6 years now. Here at the mill, we do everything that involves wires. From replacing sump pumps, running conduit, overhead cranes, building panels, troubleshooting VFDs, replacing prox switches, fixing heaters, etc. you name it, we do it which is great for newbies but Im trying to focus primarily on PLCs and VFDs but the time i get to spend on them is limited. At home I have an Allen Bradley Pico training rack that I built myself to learn the basics. Here at the mill we have Reliance Automax, GE fanuc, Siemens S5/S7, and now Allen bradley controllogix rslogix 500/5000 which we are getting more and more of. I actually just enrolled myself into an online course which focuses on Allen Bradley rslogix 5000 through George Brown College. 19 modules/topics, on average takes 32 weeks to complete, $1700 total. 

And yes, here at the mill its the "Program" that is ALWAYS broken or somehow changed itself overnight. Many times I find myself ripping apart gearboxes only to find absolutely NO oil just to prove to the mechanics what the real problem is.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

vileislepore said:


> Im an electrical technician here at a steel mill and have been for 6 years now. Here at the mill, we do everything that involves wires. From replacing sump pumps, running conduit, overhead cranes, building panels, troubleshooting VFDs, replacing prox switches, fixing heaters, etc. you name it, we do it which is great for newbies but Im trying to focus primarily on PLCs and VFDs but the time i get to spend on them is limited. At home I have an Allen Bradley Pico training rack that I built myself to learn the basics. Here at the mill we have Reliance Automax, GE fanuc, Siemens S5/S7, and now Allen bradley controllogix rslogix 500/5000 which we are getting more and more of. I actually just enrolled myself into an online course which focuses on Allen Bradley rslogix 5000 through George Brown College. 19 modules/topics, on average takes 32 weeks to complete, $1700 total.
> 
> And yes, here at the mill its the "Program" that is ALWAYS broken or somehow changed itself overnight. Many times I find myself ripping apart gearboxes only to find absolutely NO oil just to prove to the mechanics what the real problem is.


I have been called in the middle of the night to find a belt or chain missing or broken.
Of course it was an electrical problem. It required an electrician to tell them it was a mechanical issue they could have resolved on their own.


----------



## vileislepore (Jan 25, 2013)

John Valdes said:


> I have been called in the middle of the night to find a belt or chain missing or broken.
> Of course it was an electrical problem. It required an electrician to tell them it was a mechanical issue they could have resolved on their own.


Im at work right now and I kid you not, I was just called down to our hydraulic compactor. First thing I was told: "Check the program. We think you need to speed it up." The actual problem: only 4 out of 6 hydraulic pumps were turned on. We need at least 5 running to have enough pressure. I cant even make this stuff up!


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

You should try to get your employer to send you to an AB training, and scrap the online course.


----------



## vileislepore (Jan 25, 2013)

dronai said:


> You should try to get your employer to send you to an AB training, and scrap the online course.


Hah! Man I gotta give my boss your number. My boss did actually send me to rockwell automation for the RSlogix 5000 fundamentals course. That was 2 years ago, back when spending money wasnt an issue. Hes been telling me Im first in line to go to the more advanced courses once we can spend money again. Im just tired of waiting. But once I pass the course, I will be sending my company the bill. I actually get $3000/year for school and my wife gets $1500/year.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> I hear every word you say.
> I had another issue that comes to mind. Helping customers without getting full compensation or no compensation.
> You see I was in a sales position and many times I found myself on the production floor looking at process issues and or problems.
> 
> ...


I see a lot a companies send out the sales guy instead of a tech to troubleshoot or commission and they don't know anything. That was one of my biggest peeves when I worked maintenance.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

wdestar said:


> Have worked at:
> 
> McDonalds
> Burger King
> ...


What do you teach?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> I have been called in the middle of the night to find a belt or chain missing or broken.
> Of course it was an electrical problem. It required an electrician to tell them it was a mechanical issue they could have resolved on their own.


Why can we ever say "once you prove it's not a mechanical problem, we'll look at it?". Think of all the time it would save us.


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

We have the same problem . If the mechanics don't know what's wrong with it or don't know how to fix it is automatically a electrical problem . We constantly have to prove its not electrical then they may work on it . There idiot manger still can't see it though .


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

dthurmond said:


> We have the same problem . If the mechanics don't know what's wrong with it or don't know how to fix it is automatically a electrical problem . We constantly have to prove its not electrical then they may work on it . There idiot manger still can't see it though .


Ditto


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

This thread is 5 years old


----------



## adamc (Sep 27, 2013)

> When you're a technician, there ain't no arguing with the "plant engineer". They know everything.


LOL I'm our plant engineer (I've met some real gems so I can sympathize)
If need be I have no problem getting down & dirty..some of the vendors here, are surprised to find that after working hand in hand , troubleshooting, installs, etc. that I am the plant engineer  




> I have been called in the middle of the night to find a belt or chain missing or broken. Of course it was an electrical problem. It required an electrician to tell them it was a mechanical issue they could have resolved on their own.


AMEN ! I get that all the time "You junk isn't working"




> "Check the program. We think you need to speed it up." The actual problem: only 4 out of 6 hydraulic pumps were turned on. We need at least 5 running to have enough pressure. I cant even make this stuff up!


LOL my guys must have talked to your guys..

Last week I get a call about my "junk isn't working"
Maintenance had lockedout/tagged out the power 
so DUH................


----------



## Dirceu Dasilva (May 2, 2015)

I service and install ,pumps , fans , cooling towers, air compressors, motors, YASKAWA VFDs (many times replacing existing old vfds with new ones the old stuff are cutler hammers,magnetic,safetronics,abb,toshiba,teco,square D...
I also build and install custom control panels with PID controllers shimaden sr 82, 1v,1y,2v,2y,4v,4y


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Dirceu Dasilva said:


> I service and install ,pumps , fans , cooling towers, air compressors, motors, YASKAWA VFDs (many times replacing existing old vfds with new ones the old stuff are cutler hammers,magnetic,safetronics,abb,toshiba,teco,square D... I also build and install custom control panels with PID controllers shimaden sr 82, 1v,1y,2v,2y,4v,4y


 you seem determined to dig up every ancient post possible.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I think I probably programmed and installed the first plc used in my state. Klockner Mohler (sp) . It was for an egg farm conveyor so no human ever laid hands on any of the eggs from chicken to your fridge. It was around 1980. Haven't done #2 yet.... but #1 worked great.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

I know that what I currently know is a fraction of what I need to know for what I know I want to do. :whistling2:


----------

